# Caught a BIIIIIIGGGGG fish!



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Me and a buddy of mine caught this 70 lb flathead catfish in Lake fork two days ago. Never caught anything like this before. It was definitly very exciting.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That's one big catfish. Are they good eating when they get that big? If so, he'll make one heck of a fish fry.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What Lb. test line, and how long did it take to land? Big cats are rare in my area. I catch carp 1/3 that size and it's a battle. Nice fish.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

nice fish . 
rod and reel or limb line?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Boy thats a Big Kitty.

big rockpile


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

If he's still alive its best to put him in a stock tank for a week or so and let him purge the muddy flavor.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............He looks like AL Gore after the election , lol ! , fordy:bouncy:


----------



## Irish farmer (Dec 21, 2007)

Trot line or rod and reel? Nice cat.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

That thing is FAT! You can see some pretty nice ones at the Noodling Tourney in Pauls Valley every July


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

We caught this one on a jug. We put out jugs when we go fishing. Sometimes they are free floating jugs and others have a weight on the bottom to keep them from taking off. This guy tangled two jugs together luckily so instead of 5 lbs, he was pulling around ten lbs. And, instead of one gallon bleach jug, he had two. Still, when we tried to grab the jug, he took both jugs under and kept both of the gallon bleach jugs under for over ten seconds. Never seen that happen before. 

We got a lot of meat off this dude. We are having a big fish fry for the church. He did have a lot of fat on him but Ive already had a dinner of it just to check for taste and it was some of the best fish Ive ever had. Meat was a little firmer than other fish which I think made it better. 

If we end up catching any more this big, they will go free, but we needed this one for the church fish fry. 

It was so exciting when this dude hit the surface. We all just freaked out. I only had a regular size hand net which only fit his head, so my buddy grabbed his tail and we lifted it into the boat. Once we got it in, we all were just screaming our heads off. We have never caught anything like this before. Fish of a lifetime.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

What did you use for bait?


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

We were using live perch and cut up pieces of carp. Im not sure which one this guy hit. Whatever it was, it was old bait as we hadnt added new bait to the jugs in 3 days. We put in to go fishing and all the jugs were sitting still, came back a few hours later and two were tangled. We have done pretty well. We have caught several channel cats around 10 lbs and caught a 15 lbs blue cat the other day on live perch. We catch the bluegill on rod and reel with the kids and use them to bait up the jugs. 

We went out for some rod and reel catfishing on Fork last night and brought home 4 cats, the biggest being a 7 lb channel. Also caught a 7 lb bass on a piece of cut shad on the bottom.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! That is cool! Wish we had 'em like tha there.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

good heavens!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Looks like you'll be feeding the whole church with that one catch!


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW!! Great job!! :goodjob:
We are planning on going fishing again tonight,my son has been trying to get his first fish. Now I have to go Google what the heck is fishing w/ "jugs" !! :help:


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Kstornado11,
Fishing with jugs is,you tie a line to a milk jug 1gal or 1/2 gal depends on the size fish you're going after and bait it up with chicken livers for catfish or some good stink bait I call it throw your jugs out in the lake and you had better have another line tied to the jug you can tie to the bank somewhere,tree limb,rock, your spouse  anything the fish can't take off with and you wait. Now here's some fish, and I didn't catch'em on no jug either. Salmon from the Oswego River in New York and I can't wait to get back for more.


----------

